# Immigration rules in dubai



## oyester (Jan 23, 2009)

DEAR ALL,

My friend from INDIA who with his family had gone for a vacation to DUBAI unfortunately entered into an arguement with a TAXI DRIVER at 2am after partying. The said driver was drunk and during the process of arguement fell down and had some injuries which led to interogation by the Police patrol and CID and my friend was taken to the POLICE STATION and was left only by next evening .

Still his passport is in their possession and has no clue what would be the update. Will there be a heavy fine to retrieve the passport to come back to INDIA.

Can someone who has knowledge about the rules there in DUBAI, pls let us know what could be the probable solution, should we move through THE INDIAN EMBASSY or just pay a fine whatever is imposed.

Thanks & rgds
OYESTER


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

If your friend was drunk, then he is in the wrong. Do whatever you have to, to get the passport back and leave the country ASAP. Pay whatever fine they give you - it's alot better than going to jail for a week or more.


----------



## oyester (Jan 23, 2009)

*THANKS for your info*



alli said:


> If your friend was drunk, then he is in the wrong. Do whatever you have to, to get the passport back and leave the country ASAP. Pay whatever fine they give you - it's alot better than going to jail for a week or more.


Yes my friend was also drunk that was the problem, yes i also agree with you. but my friend says BOOZING is common in gulf and hence should not be an issue he says, do you think whether there will be an stamping in the Passport.

Thanks for your reply.
OYESTER


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

If he getsw charged for being drunk he'll get a fine of AED1000. Once that is paid he can get his passport back from the police station. He will not be charged with overstay by immigration as his passport was in the posetion of the police, however he does need a letter from the police station stating that they have had his passport from (date) to (date).


----------

